# Warning about raceface Dig knee pads.



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

Hi, just a shout to anyone who has recently bought or is thinking of buying raceface dig kneepads. Like many reviews I've read I thought they were sized too small so I went for large instead of medium. I have just cut myself pretty badly on my knee, right down to the fat layers, though luckily its not that big and I spoke to whistler medics. Don't know how long I'll be unable to ride, hopefully only a week or two. But its definately going to scar up good. 
This was on a berm washout, front wheel blew out over the top of the berm because I rode it too high. 
Make sure you get the right size and make sure they are a really tight fit, especially if you are wearing shorts, this may have happened anyway but the pad was dragged down on impact and I wasn't exactly going race speed. It may not have made any difference but just a heads up.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

redrook said:


> Hi, just a shout to anyone who has recently bought or is thinking of buying raceface dig kneepads. Like many reviews I've read I thought they were sized too small so I went for large instead of medium. I have just cut myself pretty badly on my knee, right down to the fat layers, though luckily its not that big and I spoke to whistler medics. Don't know how long I'll be unable to ride, hopefully only a week or two. But its definately going to scar up good.
> This was on a berm washout, front wheel blew out over the top of the berm because I rode it too high.
> Make sure you get the right size and make sure they are a really tight fit, especially if you are wearing shorts, this may have happened anyway but the pad was dragged down on impact and I wasn't exactly going race speed. It may not have made any difference but just a heads up.


Pretty much on par with just about any pads on th market, 1st hit slide the pads down and sub-sequent hits do th' damage.


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

Is that the case even with 661 kyle straights or the race knee+shin? I'm getting my races posted over to me and I've never had that problem with them, and I'm going to get some pants rather than shorts so hopefully it won't happen again even if I do crash. This was really on one hit with a bit of a drag. Sucks, but I know a lot of people have said they're sized too small, I would disagree.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

my Straights stay put. 2 pretty nasty crashes...although they are torn up.
I like them.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

best pads I ever had are the raceface/roach dh pads...mesh in the back and full leg in the front...they seem to never fall off


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

i run straights all the time and if its really gnar i add the shin parts of my old 661 race knee/shins. i cut them apart so they are just shin pads with straps at the top and bottom, i run the top straps through the loops for the bottom strap on the straights after they are on and in place. every other setup i have tried shifted around like crazy and/or just plain didnt fit well, this setup is rock solid.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> best pads I ever had are the raceface/roach dh pads...mesh in the back and full leg in the front...they seem to never fall off


I had a set of these. I bought an over sized set ( xl was only sixe in stock), that reached top of my ankle. Worked great, didn't slide down because it reached the top of my foot. Best Pads I ever used. Mysteriously disappered one day, think my Ex-GF may have thrown them out, or stashed them somewere.

Using the 661 knee/ shin pads know, and they do slide down on impact, and rip if not carefull how you pull them up, when they start slidding down.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> best pads I ever had are the raceface/roach dh pads...mesh in the back and full leg in the front...they seem to never fall off


Second to that, I'm on my second pair. The first took a ton of nasty hits and never broke or moved, unlike the 661 pads i had before that which opened up in every crash to allow my knees to get destroyed and then scoop dirt into the wound and pack it down when i rolled over and stood up...


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Fox Launch's are uncomfortable, but they don't go anywhere when you crash. Full protection from knee to ankle. If you know the pedaling is minimal, or the risk factor is great, there's nothing better.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Those Raceface Dig knee pads look like XC trail bike pads :eekster: I ride DH in full length , hard shell, knee / shin guards. I currently have a set of Fox Launch's and they have not slipped pedalling or crashing. I realize some riders are minimalist with the protective gear but there is a price to pay.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Nut! said:


> Fox Launch's are uncomfortable, but they don't go anywhere when you crash. Full protection from knee to ankle. If you know the pedaling is minimal, or the risk factor is great, there's nothing better.


I have to disagree on the Fox Launch knee/shin pads. I gouged up both knees pretty good when they slid off to the side during a fall. I swtiched to POC following that fail.

They do have good coverage and don't retain much heat on a hot day, but I lost confidence in their ability to do their job.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I like my Roach pads, they have stayed put for me in a few crashes.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nut! said:


> Fox Launch's are uncomfortable, but they don't go anywhere when you crash. Full protection from knee to ankle. If you know the pedaling is minimal, or the risk factor is great, there's nothing better.


I also disagree. One of the worst pads I've ever used. Never had any problem with the TLD and kyle straits (although the TLD are the most uncomfortable pads I've ever ridden, they do stay in place) and if you're looking for full leg protection, the POC is top notch. Ridiculously comfortable, and stays in place too.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

The most important thing that allows just about any armor/protection/helmet to do it's job well is fit.

Pads that are just a bit too big or are worn loose in order to be comfortable aren't going to do the job in a crash. 

I see people wearing armor loose all the time at the bike park. Especially when the temps climb.

I automatically think "Wow, you've probably never had a BAD crash before" or " You might as well just take those things off."

For some reason they are always suprised when a little spill results in skinned knees/elbows even though they are fully "geared up."

For some reason most people can figure out that helmet fit is important, but that doesn't always transfer to the rest of the kit.

I frequently fare better in lighter armor that stays put than other riders in burlier get ups that don't fit.

It just doesn't make sense to wear armor that isn't going to do the job. If you think you may need it, you're an idiot if you don't take fit seriously.

All that being said, it can be a real search to piece together a set up that really fits well. Mix and match has been the best approach for me.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been looking at hockey armor along with bike stuff. Some of the hockey guards wrap around the back of the calve. I tried the fox titan pros, and didn't like the gap in the knee, so I went with the MSR reflexes. No gaps, has memory type foam and padding around the straps. They also are a tad taller than the fox to protect the thigh. I don't have a problem with them moving, but I also run with sidi avalanche boots.


----------



## Callum M. (Feb 24, 2009)

Was this you?!?!?!?!?! http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5244195/ 
it was the picture of the day like 5-6 days ago.


----------

